# Just a short tale (Second issue of storyteller... )



## Kompasshorn32 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mathronaxtium​_When Emperor come back will be female _​


_In the sixth month of pregnancy of Teth, a messenger come to a young woman pledged to be married to a man of Davy house. The young girl’s name was Maawii. The messenger went to her and said, “Greetings, you who are highly favored!
Maawii was greatly troubled at his words and wondered what kind of greeting this might be. 
But the messenger said to her, “Do not be afraid, Maawii; you have found favor fate!
You will conceive and give birth to a daughter and she became a mankind chief,
She will be great and will be called the Most High. She will seat on the throne of might, and will reign over galaxy forever; her kingdom will never end.” 
“How will this be,” Maawii asked the messenger, “since I am a virgin?” 
The messenger answered, “The Psychic Spirit will come on you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you. So the holy one to be born will be called the Emptess. 
Even Teth your relative is going to have a child in her old age, and she who was said to be unable to conceive is in her sixth month. 
For no word from Might will ever fail.” 
“I am the Lord’s servant,” Maawii answered. “May your word to me be fulfilled.” Then the messenger left her.​_
On the feral world Mextil o Camaxtil o Ninurta families are ordered in Matriarchies, all males are sent to a long period of military duty. The whole world is perpetually belligerent state, many do not return home. For this reason, with arranged marriages, there will very soon married, to ensure a lineage to the family, which he sees as of chief, always just a woman. Very rare are the cases in which a family harbors the "name" of the father; always remains a woman as head-family.

Every family has the same rank, a member of the family is chosen as representative for issues to be discussed at the social level, the rest depends directly on the choices and decisions of the matrons.

Wars are perpetuated in certain areas as a battlefield, cyclically alternated to give nature time to regenerate and cleanse the area of the clashes.

Chaos, apparently, it was always far away, but we know that the threat, It comes first from within rather than from a xenos contingent of invasion!


_Then the Mark of Nurgle is given to Nurgle's greatest followers and they become a living host to the powers of death, disease and decay. Heretics with the Mark of Nurgle are marked by the Plague Father, either as a physical mark corroded into their corrupted flesh or a more secretive but no less permanent mark upon one’s soul. The sigil constantly weeps pus like a viciously festering wound, though this causes the bearer no harm. These characters are compelled to constantly spread Nurgle's Rot throughout the galaxy. 
_​
Ledda he was analyzing the forearm sitting in her home lounge, at that moment there was a knock, and before giving the nod to enter, she returned to cover the arm with his shirtsleeve.
« Mother» said entering and saluting lady Quijanne, while he is introducing into the room with six other people, all females. 
«Have you already learned of the news ... about Cltewee???»
The woman nodded with a warm smile,
«Well ... it is important that the house always has new heirs!»
Said this when she called close Methinni and asked, almost whispering
«What is known about the action on the battlefield of… Mather rogue?»
«The shot was on target and for now it has not leaked the news the attack on the village Ritroso…»
«If everything works out, we could extend control our stock of new families ...»
The woman nodded
«we'll see…»


Imperial Black Ship landed in a deserted area, where almost it could not be noticed. It was a routine check carried out for seek new psykers or subject to be sent to the Schola Progenium. Also they gathered information to select individuals from the Space Marines or Sororitas ranks.
The inquisitor Hiezzabram and the librarian Illelum Company have, at the end, the task to gather information about the book “Matronicius”.

While performing their work took news of "unrest" in the area destined to the clashes at the North. Rarely, if ever, no battleground spaces were violated. This generated an obvious suspect part of the imperial officers.

The inquisitor Hiezzabram analyzed the situation realizing early on that it was a political maneuver of some powerful matron for gaining acclaim and increasing the household power, would have had the natural consequence government control of a large slice of the world, if not the whole world ...

Left the routine job the imperial attendants, Hiezzabram, Illelum with a small squad went to the place of the "accident". Reached the place in flight with a Thunderhawk, collecting geographic information from above. the Inquisitor made a statement on the cogitator-pad:

The village had been hit ad hoc! Because there were at least six similar objectives in the area!
l "matron" family should ask reconstruction aid, creating unrest in hierarchies.
… shots were fired by a company belonging a small independent matriarchy. By some time were, however, suspected to be drive, not too covertly, from matriarchy Jokastee.

Therefore, if two suspects are an evidence… Hiezzabram had a visit to Jokastee mansion.
If as a rule the Empire is not about the possessions political issues unless it is clear infestation of Chaos. For this reason, the imperial officers are committed to keep track of popular uprisings.

To carry out, however, a punctilious work Hiezzabram visited seven stock, which they were presented related to the case as well as to the family Jokastee.

The families welcomed with formal politeness the inquisitor who asked a series of standard questions interrogating a series of family preordained, divided by gender and age; 
in the meantime the library and the rest of the squad performed, reliefs of invisible elements or hidden at a little closer look.
During interrogation Hiezzabram recorded witnesses and sent the cogitator-pad to Illelum the developments and some tips to look or analyze.

The inquisitor knowingly decided to don’t listen all members of the Jokastee on the same day, taking time to reflect or analyze something better that would have escaped.

« We will return in the next few days madam Ledda »
Said dismissing last familiar queried 

The arrival of the Emperor’s officers don’t aroused suspicions being a custom-founded for millennia, they presented themselves in Hiezzabram search of subjects useful roles in the hierarchy Holly Terra, and this was a source of pride and hope for many stock.


Returned to the Black Ship, after ablution a short rest and a refresher dinner, Hiezzabram and Illelum analyzed the data collected.

« Collateral lineages seem clean but ... » said Illelum
« We can’t know if you do not find the infection or the infector » Hiezzabram
«Right... and»
« The stock suspected to now has not given evidence »
«The evidence must be found ... they do not show overt! »
« the stock of Dakk ... I think to have detected something, comparison with the psychic Room »
«Have you found something? »
« Perhaps a moment… one frame… here it is! »
On the Pict-screen of the cogitator-pad Illelum showed the picture of a young man in private uniform; a pock on the neck with around a small dark crown with eight tips.
« Zoom it!»
The very high resolution seemed not to doubt
« A mark of Chaos ... »
« He is the only one? »
«Yeah!»
« He comes from the battlefield? »
« He made just the messenger »
« He was recently at the mansion Jokastee ?»
«I check this ... yes, five days ago »
« You have images? »
« Mmm here's a little less than thirty days ago ... by an Imperial camera »
«No mark!»
«However, if you noticed… the sign is faded ... maybe is disappearing !?»
«A temporary bond mark… is possible…»
«Instead in the Jokastee house no crookedness!?»
«As expected! »
«But… if you dig into memories, before of device’s record… just arrived, in the hall of the mansion and for a istant, almost imperceptible into the lobby room… before a scent ... sweet and light but suffered an aftertaste, acid even before bitter. Vaguely reminiscent of weed… »
«Yeah… I am reminded somethig…»
«And if you focus this… you realize that the smell was stinks! »
«Yes I remember now!»
« Chaos smell! »

The two looked at each other and nodding.

« The matron! » said Illelum
«Right…»
Etiquette of this people does not allow physical contact between strangers. 

« If I had shaken her hand, perhaps ... I quickly realized which… she have a mark! A Chaos mark on her right arm!»
«A Nurgle mark!» Sentencing Illelum.

After thinking Hiezzabram added:
«What is the origin the source of the infection !?»
« It is to exclude casual infection? » said Illelum
« The literature reports that this type has a source in the search for the infected »
« The desire for power has put the matron looking for "loopholes" »
« Or she met someone… »
«Landemaar the Infector» They said almost in unison.

« But he is a long quarantined » said Illelum
« We do not have all traces of his journey ... but he was certainly here! » 
« In his confession, I read from a astropatich record, talk about two facts connected to this place! »
«Yeah. A passage for the Web of the Eldar and a book ... sacrilegious prophecy about Emperor and his return » said Hiezzabram.


«If there is a portal, where it is?»
« The legal records report that astopatich posts indicate, encrypted between the lines, the coordinates of the portal!»
«Show me that now, please!»

Illelum pass the files to Hiezzabram who analyzing it with the help of cogitator. Scrolling the text the Inquisitor jot the words and data.

« Here I’m ... there are actually coordinate and are on this planet, not too far from a historic battlefield used the last round of conflict » said Hiezzabram.
« If the infection has come from the portal, madam Ledda why she was in that place, or whoever she… » sentencing Illelum.
Hiezzabram take a look to the map.
« I think I know: there is a cemetery and the casualty list is deuced… they fell her husband and second son and in that place, as a ritual, they rest »
« Nearby there is a temple of Saint Clobertius of the Imperial Fist… called Pater Solaris » sayd Illelum who added 
« Seems all too easy »
« It's overt it's covert » replay Hiezzabram.

«We have to go…» said Illelum
«Yeah, but not now! For today it’s enought… »said Hiezzabram


At sunrise they went at the Battlefields ΔA and searching in the Mallet Company were the soldier identified by the mark of Chaos was on duty.
They met Colonel Dubjiwo that put aware that the soldier had been killed the previous evening during a reconnaissance action fall under many machinegun shots.
Inquisitor asked and obtained permission to view the corpse. Buried in a new grave was exhumed, at visual examination appeared, albeit faded, the mark of Chaos.
« A latent mark» said the Inquisitor who said also:
«Ok burn his body and line up hi fellow for a control if they too have a mark… in case, proceeding as for him »
With the use of servo-hounds examined the company and no one turned infected.

« Now we have to check the Warp gap »
«Yeah. At south of here there is the temple dedicated to St. Clobertius »
« That's where we're going to see if hidden a some meander we could find the “Liber Matronicus” »

To greet them at the door was the Prior: Abjerionex. Before introducing the sanctuary seated them in a small study where both put some questions.
«Inquisitor, what brings you in the "house" of the Emperor?»
«I'm following a case and my path leads me up to here»
« You hoping to find something, here, that will solve your case?»
«That solves no, but to help me in the hereafter… yeah!» and follow to said « A curiosity, to get started, why the temple was built here !?»
The monk nodde: « in the Age of Unification a contingent of Imperial Fists led by Clobertius came here. Commander following a vision made declaration ». So saying lifted a finger and brought their attention to the writing on the wall placed over his head
I will build your house on the Edge to eternity!
« And that door was sealed… »
«The door what? » Said the prior, not understanding
«Another question, someone of the Jokastes’s stock is came recently to visit here?»
« For sure, all the planet's stocks come here at least once a year, but, now, I check the register» 
Took a d-pad from a drawer he saw the finger on the pict-screen and said 
« Yeah, the matron madam Ledda and three men have gone recently, quite recently»
« Milady Ledda, her husband, a son and a young soldier ... correct?»
« Right, just few time before the demise of her husband and his son in the war »
«Ok it’s enough! Now, we can see the crypt? »
He nodded « Brother Brwe will show you the way »
When they were alone, they began to rummage without finding anything…of course.

Made this they left the temple and after making a fair offer reaching the nearby wooded hill. A strange hill, shaped like a large donut, probably indeed certainly artificial.
Inside of internal clearing a there is huge crack, or fault; localized only in that space and not continued elsewhere. A short distance from the edge there is a stone chapel now abandoned but still accessible. They entered without having to force the door and carefully analyzed the hall; until the librarian found a hidden door in the altar basement. They pulled out a plate that seemed ancient photographic material. With it a slide with a frame ivory. 

Observing the plate through the "special glasses" appeared 3D text touch, writing, probably, in some Eldar language od an period not well defined by the inquisitor. But there was an App that allowed a subtitling choosing between at least eleven million idioms (as reported a caption translated in some common languages including Imperial Gothic).

Inquisitor briefly analyzed the text with the librarian.
« What topic treat exactly? »
«Hard to hay now here… for sure is someting similar of a poem… so can, also, contain prophecies. It seem indicates the Emperor's return, rather, the Empress ... Certainly the book has a psychic halo! You also perceives itr? »
« Yeah. However what I suspicious it’s who the halo is not disturbing »
« And it can mean at least two things: is a fake with magic halo or is a product of Chaos and it work for enmesh us.»
« This kind of items, or are made to find or you do find … »
« It is equally true that we are on a Warp Gate »
«Iits influence interacts with what is near»
«Right… and.. maybe when we far away… its magic will fade»
«Indeed!»


After the discovery of the book went on thunderhawk and made the move to the mansion of the Jokastes’s stock. Landed on the lawn in front of the villa.
The housekeeper Bleghida recive the inquisitor Hiezzabram.
«You are back to finish the selection !? »
«Maybe. Some domestic or family left the mansion and is now farawey? »
« No sir, All are present and in greeting »
« Very well thank you! » she nodded
« You have the kindness to accommodate everyone in the party hall!? »
« Everyone? »
« Right lady, including any pets ... if there are »
«How much time do I have? »
« Please, within half an hour, will still be a short meeting »

While awaiting the arrival of Jokastes the inquisitor and his squad prepare the hall. When all were assembled and sitting comfortably the inquisitor Hiezzabram said:
« The mark of Chaos is in this mansion, in the name of Emperor, Purge!»

The saloon era was inundated by a paralyzing gas odorless and tasteless. 
No one moved or it could do! The squad was injected a serum and was immune to the gas.
Blaster with blaze-psychic annihilate bystanders. Done this, they observed on the arms of the matron of Chaos brands in development. They burned all the bodies with flamethrowers to prometeo, then destroyed the house to its foundations.

_We do not know if it was enough
if the free winds of Chaos on Ninurta
that was growing was eradicated!
If there is a prophecy will be fulfilled
If it's a rumor the wind will take away
With him.​_















A monk came down in the crypt kneels in foront of the altar. From the basement open a little door and pull out a book, a true book! Knees himself ad began to read: 

_A time will come
when everything will be restored
who govern
now is seat, and will rise up
but
Who confer new order in the galaxy
It will Empress.
'cause the universe is female.
and she has the door for change!​_


_could continue_


----------



## Kompasshorn32 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Trick #2.1*

_Emperor’s lost brothers_


Lujum of Comadena wrote:​_tewenty are the brothers missing and found
one, for sure, clipped at the birth
all the rest is leggend.

Do not underestimate the events of the day!
Although they appear obvious and banal,
But they also give only a little light in the darkness!

There are things 
between Immaterium and worlds 
that we are not even able to imagine!​_
The imperial literature retains a huge anthology of prophecies, here are some linked to Hermada circle.

T1	After death the Omegeon’s body was seized for a few hours by the Techpriest, Mumoron, who withdrew biological samples from corpse. After obtaining a twin he gave it up for adoption to a family of a planet with high technological development. His superior intelligence did not have a striking impact as well as had the nicest and longevity. So he had the opportunity, living long, to have many mates, and he was rather prolific: had twelve daughters. No boys. Only at the sixth generation of daughters were born five male childrens.
The difference, is clear, is in the core, or the number of souls; concurrently with the events and the needs of nature.

T2	In the battle of Naix against Chaos Space Marines and Blood Pact in consequence of a large slaughter were selected some survivors which they were engineered by surgery and pharmacological for obtain physiological changes useful to implement their natural stamina, force, longevity and general health.

T3	An experiment on humans by Eldar or even tweak the Old Ones, never finished, for reasons never fully discharged, for this, it was born a maze of legends, the resultant of which is evidently a group of super-human physically engineered.

T4	It is entirely the work of nature, out of control and the rules of the creatures.

T5	It is all a result of the will and the work of the Emperor of Mankind, Force of Nature and Cosmic Machine: Omnissiah!


The huge round square in the middle of the boulevard hope, came Dheyron and stood in the geographic center. Shortly after arrived Ghil, and stood in what he mean the geographic center. Then came Drag and stop in what he mean the geographic center, follow Athaer and also him stay in what he mean the geographic center of the round square. At the end arrived Nid and walked to what he mean the square’s geographic center.
Five men standing in the square at the point where their senses showed them the center.

Never knew if it was a coincidence or a discovery as a result of a search, but as a clue to a quest, There was an indication: “in round square, whose center is never in the same place you will find your helpful sign!


_What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My Empire is dirt?! 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt_
(from J Cash).​

« All we go out, and just one of us come to the center…after one by one he reaches the point where it stopped» said Ghil
They nodded and all came out of the circle. So Dheyron said:
«Ok! Now, start you man!» 

One by one entered in the circle, using the view to reach only those who were in front of them. They positioned themselves each in a petal of the central floret. When they were all uttered the mantra and…
« Nothing is happening!»
«We have till wrong? What?!»
«Look at» said Athaer, pointing with a foot the floret
«There are three petals empty!»
«Let’s coming out and talking about this!» said Dheyron

Out of the square circle made council. 
«Who or what did you suggest to reach this place?» ask Ghil
All answer about an astropathic message from the Prior GSG, only Dheyron talking about an own intuition.

«There is only one explanation: someone missing!» said Athaer
«But who?» ask Dheyron

Nim trake from his haversack an artefct.
«Waht is it?» investigate Drag
«Is an Surveyor's scope… It works, also, as a veggies tool»
« Can tell us who is missing ... right!?
«Mmmm, may be, yeah.»

The artifact emitted a light blue and similar to an hologram Runes in 3d
«These are the names Nymbor Krahumm, Kho Symgaxx, Akikigw’n» said Nim
Then a flickering figure whispered
«We’re caught in the warp! But soon! soon!»
«Well… we have jast to awiat!» declared Drag.

«We will compose an octagon!» declared Athaer
«Octagon is Chaos!» he continue to say.
«If this is the way we must follow… we are obliged to read! We will walk on this path!»
«No fear! » said Ghil
«Right! » All responded





_Meanwhile on the world Tempextatium was consumed a fierce conflict between Necron and Dark Eldar. From the dim craftworld Hoiisholagh a series of operations Bites and fugitives was began. The two armies were not used to direct titanic clashes, Certainly resistant but in the substance light and agiles. The tactics provided for quick links between the lines. 
The Necrons had given rise to a small expanding colony not far to Hermada Monts, Dark Eldars wanted to blur with surgical precision the bastions of those ancient people. They suddenly open same doors and with transonic swift shot Necrons which, however, endowed with a surprising resistance reluctant head to snap and sudden attacks. 

The first line of dark eldar under the command of Marquis Baron Ghondo and his Haemonculi was skillfully impacted, no one gets benefits, only some fallen in battle. The Dark Eldar had placed a second line, as support and replacement for the first line, but the Necron, with a "pinch move” brought with them “Immortal”, lead by Madam Suyetheta, a direct attack on the second line, but the Dark Eldar having a third hidden line, impacts this attack.
In the same time Silex Myorishesh of Necron Army, had to face the air strike of Dark Eldar and all this brought more confusion and complexity into the battle: dust, shots, stride of veicle… big confusion!
Clash engages so intensely both legions so not having a way to send few task force to search the item. They knew, they perceived its presence, maybe the direction, but not where, exactly, it was.
In this badlam for the eight was a litte more easy move in action.
_



After a while, the five had been sitting in wait, appear a dust-devil. There was a glow and an air-portal opened: The last three had come! 
«Here you are!» said Drag.
Fast the eight enter to the circle of the square, a red spot joined the positions by creating a grid inside an octagonal shape.


There was a gust of wind, a gate appeared, a narrow side of the gate move and a strange smell invest the eight.
On the threshold there was a writing in runes who in three languages said: _Only three, no more than three!
_Then they went out of their way who would come.
Came to each one randomly assigned a number between 1 to 8 then pulling a die select the 3 who will coming inside: Nim, Drag and Akikigw’n.
They walked through a dungeon illuminated by a reddish light and arrived in a room which had four more outputs. Akikigw’n left a mystic rune as sign of the passage.
Then Nim focused on choosing the way to through and he chose the first to the left and again Akikigw’n left a mystic rune as sign of the transit. They were clearly in the warp where everything is distorted and the minds become easy confused.
At the end of the path find a large hall, similar to a library room. There was a figure like a man busy to read and compare texts content in cogitators or Pict-screens, some of which appeared as holograms.
«Hi Sir!» said all three for some time, at the last greeting the man left his busy and look at them.
«Hi! Who are you?»
«We are three of the lost Emperor’s Brothers sir! Nim Heigdamm, Dragkrorfh and Akikigw’n. We lookinf for you ‘cause che galaxy need a wise help! The yours!»
The man shake his head and say «But… I don’t kow you and you… know who are me?»
«Sir you are Majon Gherxx hierophat former at the service of inquisitor Lyucex » said Drag.
«That’s right… but» replay the old man.
«What’s your business?» ask again him.
« We lookinf for you ‘cause che galaxy need a wise help! » repeat Akikigw’n.
«I don’t know any about that!» said Majon.
«’cause you are hide in this space-time room out of the real. You are an scolar real powefull! There are legions of Necrons and Dark Eldars close to the Hermada Monts who looking for you and about somethins connected to your wise! We have to stop them before anymore come and the “question” become more bigger than it already is! »

«As you said I'm a scholar, kwnoledge before all! If the galaxy and its fate look at me, what can I do? I've been long time under the rule of inquisiotr Glauco Siderox Ambryoss, but finding and discovering new informations, clues, to have different quests attracted me too much » said Majon
«Who you are a Blood Ravens? » ask Nim
«Eh? Waht you said?» replay Majon
« You can't hide yoursef forever! Three or four harlequins do you think they can make you immune, untouchable? Soon us fellows will reach us! This tells you that others, sooner or later, will do the same! »
Majon Gherxx shook his lips wide a litte his arms showing her palms «I’m sorry about that but…»
At that time in a side of the bookcase there was a baldness, immediately after entering in the large room the other five fellows.
«No lock can block us! » said Dheyron in caming and go direct in front of Majon Gherxx
«Hey Man! Do you ‘now me?»
The old Hierophant opened his eyes wide and wrinkled his forehead
«Oh for the Emperor! Dheyron Cheldwaith, Bolverker, the dim side of the Empire…»
«Yeah Yeah yeah, I’m here for and to you man! The world have its rules, and no-one can escape to these rules. So, today the world is came to you ‘cause you have to do something to all of us!»
Majon shook his head « All of you here want something from me ... well. Here I’m men!»
«Who have talk about me to all of you?»
«Was a “vison” for lot of us, but for me was the Prior Ghenjo Sanzo Gasty to drive me to you» said Dheyron
«Chaosdamn!» said Majon 

After this, he invite all to seat in circle on the floor, then take a d-pad made the point about the question. 
Sliding your finger on the screen Made the considerations about the case.

«There are many and different objects and artifacts, someone possess special gifts, we can considered these as “magical” artifacts of items. A special own quality is to hide itself or made it find. And… upon the Hermada Monts there is an ancient abandoned Imperial installation, build up on an precedent xenos fort. This is something similar to what we ask, improperly, text or book. Is a descriptive way, a Keypass. »
«Interesting, but what's there is at Hermada Monts because fortresses were built? » ask Nim
«A Portal, a great Porta for the Warp… someone said is a Chaos Gate… I don’t know exactly»
«Is open?» intervened Kho
«No, by long time is closed! But… I have said the “special items” are someting of alive and in connection with the world» answered Majon
«Anda about the legion on the ground?» ask Drag
«Would be possible to use one of the 4 universal forces for chese it» said Majon
«We are not an I.G. Commissar or a radical Inquisitor!» said Dheyron

«Well, however you have to move at least the item! And two are the possible ways» continues Majon
« And would they?» ask Kho
« The first is the way from the Imperial fortress leads to the xeno vestiges acrossa dangerous dungeon… full of tricks and traps, but for you, i mean practicable anyway»
«And the second?» ask Athaer
«The last pass is » and Majon show a map from his d-pad
«go down in the low level of the Imperial Fort and break a wall… very large but for you is not impossible to do!» considered Majon
«Ok and after where we have to go?» ask Athaer
«Mmmm… the Hermada Monts are famous as “_the Mountain where is not possible get down”_ but said this, you can go as far you can in an hide new feral world where hide the artefact» answer Majon.
«You know if the Portal is locked?» ask Ghil
«No, isn’t… but how I have said is long time who no one pass… but if you have a sort of Navigator skill…» answer Majon

«Good. We will find a way to come out! But, you can Teleport us up above the Hermada Monts?» said Akikigw’n
«Mmmm… Let me see… yes sure I can!» answer Majon.
«Ok, do that!» said Kho.

«However remember Majon» said Dheyron « Your position here is unsafe! Soon someone came to look at you and nothing can save you from that attack!»
«Well, I will consider seriously your suggest!» answer Majon.

_“Act as though everything 
depended on you, 
but in the knowledge 
that really everything 
depends on Emperor!”​_

With a flash they were projected briefly on the fortress that dominated the Hermada Monts. Stay on the top see the ongoing battle: clangor, lightning, shooting. They went down some levels d find the wall indicated by Majon. With a temporary spell open a breach. Only Dheyron and Ghil entered, the others waited outside checking the xenos armed forces.

They lighted up in a huge hall and immediately they found the item! Dheyron gave it a check finding a useful spell to leave. Get out of that dungeon saw aircraft approaching. Dheyron made a quick but precise ritual and a gate was open. He made pass all in that narrow way and before even went looked up and saw the majestic and gigantic portal of the Chaos. A shiver struck me. Then he took the step.

An exponential shock wave spread from the mountain to the valley for hundreds leagues._ “the Mountain where is not possible get down”_ spoke, giving his mute response. 
«All be banished!»

The eight reappear in an other side of the planet near an Thunderhawk who await them.
«Look!»said Kho Pointing to a direction
«The shock wave in coming!» said Athaer
«Come on run!» said Ghil.
Left the planet just before to be caught by the terrible shock wave. Aboard of the Dauntless Light Cruiser named PoxMight made the journey that led to the new destination: an unknown agri-world Georgia Aestatica.

Up on a green hill named Moncrivello find a white house estate of MessoRox. Under the house find in the deep ancient vestige. There left the item, the keypass, the_ Grymorium Sapiens._
Entrusted it not a the couple of partents but at their two very young twins, male and female, Sylvius and Sylvia. Blue eye and Black eye. They represented the unknown future, the hope.

Done this, they leave immediately.
«An Eternal War await as! We are the eight who stay up the Hermada Monts, _“the Mountain where is not possible get down”_ so forever we will be “the Hermada circle!” Let’s go!» Said Dheyron. Dheyron Cheldwait. Rogswidhir. Bolwerker; with Ghil Feamot, Athaer Rethdalf, Drag Krorf, Nim Heigdamm, Nymbor Krahumm, Kho Symgaxx, Akikigw’n.

_He don't know if it's right or wrong 
Maybe he should tell someone 
He's not sure just what it was 
Or if it's against the law 
Something.(​_R.S.)


----------



## Kompasshorn32 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Trick #2.2*

*Edaris & Gurth*​My is the revenge said the Emperor 

_We will fight in every valley, 
in every street, in every oasis, 
and every town. 
We won't surrender again; 
we are not weak; 
we will keep fighting!(M.G)_​

Galba, commissar of Imperial Guard, was sent by Lord Inquisitor Valerius to the argri-world of Braxii in search of a class B psyker. There was no infrastructure down there, starship landed in spaces deemed adequate and safe (safe for the sarship not for the enviroment of corse). Four imperial guards and the Castigator Tomjk accompanied him. Just arrived to Braxii Galba turned to an links officer of Navis Nobilite. She did not initially consider him, but seeing his insistence she spoke to him saying: «I have no time for you!» He shot her.
Find the right way they reached a small village where the B+ most likely it had passed. Galba got information from the Chapelian Palmen who show an attitude irreverent and aloof. He answer laconic and bother, without giving any indication. Galba shot him.

_The lion does not care about a monkey laughing at him from a tree. (S.H.)_​

Using a psyker device Galba detected the presence of the B, defining more or less the position in some building on the south-western outskirts of the small village. When he reached at an barn his mind had a kind of jolt. Decided to enter not using a customary route: door or window ... and found on one side of the east wall some partly broken boards that were partly dislocated, so an gap opened there with great caution entering in the barn where saw a woman and a girl crying and hugging, turned back stay the B! Taking advantage of the possibility of not being noticed Galba after lurking shot and hitting the two females. B almost did not turn around, things outside letting the barn door slam shut. It was immediately evident that the family of B were a psyker trick, a hologram, an imaginary puppet.

_Who like all our pretty songs
And he likes to sing along
And he likes to shoot his gun
But he don't know what it means
Don't know what it means
(Bloom) N​_B+ on a landspeeder moves away towards the countryside in west direction. Galba and his crew wasted no time, staying in visual contact and monitoring the position of with the appropriate devices. They saw him enter a small isolated manor. Castigator Tomjk suggested to torn down that the building. Galba with moderation managed to get information and thanks also a one large sum learned about of four underground ways. He chose to follow the west direction way which led to brown hills. So quickly arrived there, finde the underground exit and follow the signs again identified the position of B+. An entire division appeared deployed before them, with the presence of some Titans. 
«This, frankly, too much!» having said this Galba, with the look on the psyker reporting device, fired some shots with precision. Division dissipated as the awakening from a nightmare. B stay on the ground semi-unconscious blatantly injured but not life threatening.
_
And held you in my bloody hands
These rattled bones and rubber bands
Washed them in the muddy water
Looking for a dime and found a quarter.
(Something from nothing) FF_​
After approaching cautiously, Galba read out why he was being prosecuted by the Empire. « Wanted in the galaxy and in nine worlds for subversion, insubordination, murder, illegal use of psyker powers, instigation and use of violence…». Having said that he hanged him. Taken biological sample as prescribed, made burn the body.
_
I don't take prisoners_​
They then return to the place of the rendez-vous to be embarked on starships “Poissenxiax”. When where out of the agri-world atmosphere Galba rapported to Lord Inquisitor Valerius in astropathic way. And the he answer was:
«I await your return for new assignment»

_And I'm not scared
Light my candles in a daze
'Cause I've found god
(Lithium) N​_


----------



## Kompasshorn32 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Trick #2.3*

*Motum oculi*

_He heard clearly an hiss sawed by rustles
…
closed his eyes briefly and remembered
what his father had said,
a sentence he had never understood as a child:
silence is power._
(Peter Lerangis, The Viper's Nest)​

After the great victories the matron Melyzthia made removed, promoted, the general of Astra Militarum, Sethi VL, replacing it with her grandchild Frazisk-Jann Ladembasqum. The general could have been transferers wherever he wanted. Proud and angry chose the Eye of Terror! 
He asked and got an hidden outpost where the officer of high rank was a Major, but Sethi replacing a the last officer in commander: a captain fallen in action. The advanced position known with the code A71 gathered few battalions of uneven provenance, however prevalently was Cadians and Vostroyans. Not far from A71 there was a fort of astartes, an unknown brotherood call Viper Legion.

Sethi knew that his task would have been complex, stress charge. Well he knew that the foes was sneaky, creeping and so much stubborn! Could pass a century in which apparently nothing happened, but the enemy, secretly preparing a devastating attack!


A strange company asked “Warhorse” made by gendarmes of a unknown paradise planet may be named Rohim. They ride some robots horse formed who can move in a way most similar to a small land-speeder if necessary.


Umbra profunda sumus, 
ne nos vexetis inepti. 
Non vos, sed doctos 
tam grave quaerit opus.
(Giordano Bruno)

We are in the a deep shadow,
lead us your selves unfitted for the task.
Not you, but I learned so serious trying to work​

Those troops were part of a program which provided for a replacement every 120 or 180 terrestrial cycles. Though the privates ones usually came from the same regiments or divisions.
Sethi with his staff, who was forming, established a stage of training and and subsequently of activities aimed at surveillance and control of planet sistem and the close Eye of Terror.

_May be
The hell bell
does not sound well
‘cause have cracked wall
dystonic and horrible 
I the recall.
For sure, 
the hell sound true 
is a silent cruel.​_
The general had grown up in the “schola progenum”, but had not had any other kind of privilege. He had lived and traveled the stages from recruit to officer, covering the whole ranks without discounts; first of all learning to receive orders and obey, to share the battlefield with the troops, to suffer defeat, to become a prisoner. He was injured 27 times 3 of them seriously. He knew what the sense of responsibility came from the command and what attention had to be used to make the best use of means and troops without unnecessary waste! He had collaborated profitably for many centuries with the warlord Macarius. His removal was the consequence of the corrupt powers of the Adeptus Administratum. Moving away but not defeated, he pursued a possible revenge plan.

Resettled in a remote, but not too distant outpost from the Eye, he began his personal campaign against the forces opposed to the Empire. In addition to his own legion, he discovers other forces located in annexed areas, with these he begins to have contacts which are followed by sporadic but effective collaborations until he reaches a true mulitform and multi-tasking military training able to operate quickly and effectively throughout the theater .
He also assiduously attends an astropath with a dubious reputation (a rather well-founded suspicion of double play hangs over him) to have and share information of various nature and value.
In addition, during his operations he also comes into contact with the superior of a small outpost, apparently also marginal and on the edge of the empire. Prior Pavlux will be fundamental for the discovery of the presence of a potentially hostile and disruptive force: this is the right opportunity for the general to redeem himself in front of the hierocracy and the whole Adeptus, showing what great value he is capable of, so as to remain remembered for an amazing undertaking useful to save the fate of the Empire and the Emperor himself!

_High and mighty we are watchmen
whirlwinds of fire we ride
Providence brought us the bolter and the hammer 
covered with blood and our pride
heroes await me
my enemies ride fast
knowing not this ride's their last…_​
In the meantime, he continued to carry out small and medium-range missions to maintain order and avoid infiltrations and leaks from the system.
Purged a small moon from the infestation of a contingent of Blood Pact and conquered a fortress in which Thousand Sons was barricaded; assaulted a starship by blocking the escape of a large number of psykers, however having to cut down their leader as too powerful: it would have been impossible to contain it definitively and effectively until the arrival of a Black Ship. Set organized and work for the protection of a starship of Imperial Fists: that transported Gene-Seed to a super safe and secret location. He throws himself in pursuit of a group that was supposed to be deserters fleeing the Imperial Guard with the desire to join the ranks of the Enemy. Reach and board the starship. With a very small team he raids the huge Gothic structure and in the street that leads to the command castle he realizes that there are only refugees and not deserters. People free gathered in numerous harbors in the Galaxy traveling to an agri-world, they thought this planet was located in an area of the Segmentum where there is no longer any trace of conflict, marks or infestation. He understands this by seeing the many writings graffited on the ship’s walls and exchanging a few words with those he met. The captain was an unknown subject, there does not seem to be a leader, much less a "boss" of the "caravan", they embarked by paying a price obtained with a common micro-credit in order to have a starship aimed towards that goal. A banal incident: a jolt caused by the engine causes some secondary pipes to collapse and fall on the general, injuring him to death.
The team led by Sergeant Jastow interrupted the mission and returned to the outpost. The body of the general Sethi VL was "buried" in space.

_Sic transit gloria mundi.

Now that I look
I only see this
that remains when you know
that everything is lost, 
everything is broken now_.​


----------

